
Home Affairs says encryption-busting laws now in use - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/home-affairs-says-encryption-busting-laws-now-in-use-518612
======
voycey
And already tech companies are talking about leaving Australia. This
government is completely backwards, we have idiots legislating on things they
don't even slightly comprehend and a senate full of old codgers who have no
clue what the repercussions of this are. RIP Tech Australia

